#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-25
<ongolaBoy> .
<acherv> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-26
<sdhasu> !ops
<sdhasu> !staff
<acherv> join /ubuntu-fr
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-27
<Sovo> hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<acherv> ongolaBoy: salu
<acherv> swell: salut
<swell> archev: salut
#ubuntu-cm 2011-05-28
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: hi
<Warrens> hi
<ongolaBoy> la release se fait toujours chez toi ?
<Warrens> ouais
<ongolaBoy> tu prévois combien de personnes ?
<Warrens> une dizaine tout au plus
<ongolaBoy> ok . Et si jamais tu en a plus , comment feras tu ?
<ongolaBoy> septox m'a dit tout à l'heure que 2 personnes l'ont appelé de Douala pour savoir où avait lieu la release
<Warrens> ouais, il me l'a dit ossi
<Warrens> g sais, j'aurai dû fournir plus de renseignement sur comment retrouver le lieu >:)
<ongolaBoy> en fait, depuis le début de la semaine vous auriez du avertir les gens sur le nouveau lieu
<ongolaBoy> sinon, julius n'a pas de soucis avec le disque dur ? il est déjà chez toi ?
<Warrens> pas encore
<Warrens> j'ai essayé de le joindre mais il n prend pas
<Warrens> bon, j'éssaye
<ongolaBoy> .
<tnjulius> 4 personnes à la release d'aujourd'hui!
<tnjulius> çà ce comprends, vu que la date et le lieu ont été changé!
<ongolaBoy> ok
 * ongolaBoy bouge un peu
<acherv> .
<acherv> salut à tous
<Warrens> archerv: slt
<Sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-22
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> swell: courage pour la migration..
<swell> merci, malgrès les soucis de la qualité de la connexion
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-23
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> bonjour à tous :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: j'ai vu ton message pour ton miroir
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: tu vois que vous avez besoin de constituer des listes de diffusion à l'échelle de l'univ ;) et inciter tout le monde à utiliser des adresses mails @univ-ndere
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi. tu as pu voir les gens de douala en groupe ?
<septox> uhm non pas jusqu'ici hein
<septox> olymat: hi
<olymat> septox:hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: je te donne le num de hans par mail ? il a aussi une copie de précise (miroir)
<septox> ok
<ongolaBoy> mail sent
 * ongolaBoy sort faire des courses
<septox> .
<septox> thks
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ah oui
<indy21> hi
<Cyrille_> Salutation à tous les "Ubuntuteros" je suis Cyrille
<ongolaBoy> Cyrille_: salut
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-24
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> cyrilledibamou: salut
 * ongolaBoy bouge
<cyrilledibamou> ongolaboy : salut
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> septox desole jetais un peu bousculer là.
<ariabbas> .
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas : interresant tes liens !
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas : le mail que j'ai reçcu, c'est ce que tu devais m'envoyer ?
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou ta connexion semble instable èhhhh ou c'est qui te disconnect et te reconnect ?
<ongolaBoy> c'est ce que je compte aussi lui demander
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> ah you
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: you are alredy gone or not yet
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s05.html.fr
<ongolaBoy> i'm still here.
<ariabbas> ok
<cyrilledibamou> ariabbas : mail reçu. Merci
<cyrilledibamou> bien
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-25
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> ....
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> @+
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-26
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-05-27
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-21
<septox> tmjt02: hi
<tmjt02> septox, bjrs
<tmjt02> content de retrouver ses frères
<tmjt02> Rien au menu today?
<tmjt02> ouf okay
<tmjt02> les gars, avec un autre libriste, ns voulons mettre sur pied un site web
<septox> tmjt02: hi
<tmjt02> où on pourra avoir des informations sur tt ce ki concerne le libre
<septox> c'est c'est une boe idee
<septox> vs avez un concept sur les outils/programmes que vs voulez utiliser ?
<septox> vs avez des redacteurs ? vs avez penseez a la re-lecture ?
<septox> vs etes ou a DLA ou bien YDE ?
<tmjt02> ns soes à doul
<septox> tmjt02: tu as un compte launchpad ?
<septox> tu es etudiant ? ou bien deja ds la vie active ?
<septox> tmjt02: encore la ?
<ongolaBoy> tmjt02: l.
<septox> tmjt02:
<septox> en poste ?
<septox> tu peux lire le log (de ce qui s'est en ton absence sur le salon ) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/05/21/%23ubuntu-cm.html
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-22
<septox> .
 * ongolaBoy est dans la même salle que coco2 mais ne comprend pas pourquoi son client se déconnecte
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-23
<septox> .
<septox1> .
<acherv> hi @all
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox1> .
<acherv> .
<coco2> hi all
<septox1> hi
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> septox: 'lut
<septox> hi
 * ongolaBoy rentre tôt today.. pas la superbe forme :(
<septox> oye ! bon retablissement bro
<ongolaBoy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/CustomCD <-- vais travailler dessus demain soir si tout va bien
<ongolaBoy> septox: thanks
<ariabbas> ..
<acherv> septox, tu es la?
<septox> oui
<acherv> ariabbas, hi
<septox> on dit koi ?
<acherv> je suis la
<acherv> j'aimerais que tu jettes un coup d'oeil
<acherv> le google+ et facebook
<septox> ok
<acherv> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-24
<septox> .
<septox> ongolaBoy: bien recuperer ?
<ongolaBoy> septox: pas vraiment... mais je vais essayer de travailler
<septox> .
<acherv> hi @all
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ariabbas> hi
<ariabbas> .
<coco3> hi @acherv:
<coco3> Hi y'all
<coco3>  C'est une bonne initiative de réaliser un DVD Unatended pack GNU-Ubuntu pour les journalistes et par la même occasion celui des développeurs, comme ongolaBoy me le pense; et peut-être qu'il faudra penser à mettre aussi en place un special free kit-tools pour les admins Réseaux, un autre pour les admins Système et pourquoi pas un jumellant les deux (Net+Sys).
<coco3>  Les Frères c'est déjà ma commande pour le cmNOG, qui soutient inévitablement la communauté du libre et naturellement celle d'Ubuntu-CM !
<coco3>  Merci pour tout ce que vous faites, il faut aller de l'avant et les moyens suivront avec les réalisations, les rapports et les résultats positifs impactant au niveau social et surtout du end-user lamda...
<septox> coco3: hi
<septox> tu peux m'expliquer ce qu'est que le cmNOG ?
<coco3>  Hi septox:
<coco3>  Cameroonian Network Operators Group
<coco3>  Une Association qui se cherche un peu ces derniers temps
<coco3> Mais l'idée fondatrice est simplement de réunir les ingénieurs, techniciens et opérateurs des réseaux Camerounais, et IT au sein d'une communauté d'échanges, de partages... Pour encourger les bonnes pratiques et assurer la mise à niveau à travers des formations qui devront être gratuites pour être plus accessibles à ceux qui en ont le plus besoin chez nous... Le libre est un argument puissant, le miroir est un outil riche et puissant pouvant e
<coco3>  Voilà en bref!
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<coriace> auf0@usager-117:~$ lsusb
<coriace> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Hama Optical Mouse
<coriace> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<coriace> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<coriace> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<coriace> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 12d1:1f01 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<coriace> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<coriace> auf0@usager-117:~$
<ongolaBoy> septox: c'est la sortie de lsusb pour la clé camtel de bidjanga ;)
<coriace> En fait les pilotes pour Linux sont contenus dans cette clé de modèle Surfing
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> coco2: nous sommes ici http://askubuntu.com/questions/48535/how-to-customize-live-ubuntu-cd#comment310254_49679
<coco2>  Ok, merci ongolaBoy: Je vous rejoins
<indy21> lien à regarder : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<ongolaBoy> un exemple de debootstrap
<ongolaBoy> debootstrap --exclude=modutils,module-init-tools,pciutils,laptop-detect,dmidecode --include=locales,logcheck,iproute,ssh,quota,less,sudo,mtr-tiny,htop,locales,rsync --arch amd64 squeeze /var/lib/vz/template/debian-squeeze http://squeeze.ndere.cm.refer.org/miroirSqueeze
<coco1>  Le Screen est un outil merveilleux, j'apprends :-) avec les baos
<acherv> ongolaBoy, hi
<ongolaBoy> acherv: hi
<indy21> hi acherv
<acherv> indy21, hi
<ongolaBoy> acherv: on travaille sur le https://ubuntu-cm.framapad.org/2
<acherv> comment vous allez?
<ongolaBoy> ça va .. on bosse un peu
<acherv> ongolaBoy, j'ai une question si tu es dispo?
<ongolaBoy> acherv: tu peux la poser.. je pourrais répondre entre deux commandes :)
<acherv> ongolaBoy, juste savoir comment participer sur framapad?
<coco2> je t'ai send un lien par mail
<coco2>  acherv:  je t'ai send un lien par mail
<coco2> Tu y vas et tu adoptes une color en personalisant ton id
<indy21> acherv: tu n'est toujours pas dans le framapad
<acherv> si j'y suis
#ubuntu-cm 2013-05-26
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-19
<ancel> Mr ongola
<ancel> ca dit quoi ?
<ongolaBoy> ancel désolé, je n'étais pas à côté
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-20
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<septox> ariabbas: cmt se prepare la release ?
<ariabbas> septox: la release se prepare bien
<ariabbas> pas de souci
<ariabbas> presque tout est fin prêt ;)
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-21
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-22
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-23
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<ongolaBoy> bonjour le club des points
<ongolaBoy> indy21: tu passes à quelle heure ?
<indy21> entre 16h et 17h
<indy21> ongolaBoy: c'est bon pour toi?
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok mais j'aurais préféré plus tôt
<ongolaBoy> indy21: je vais à soa. donc tu risques de ne pas me trouver. mais tu laisseras
<coco> ..
<coco> indy21: Comment va, frangin ?
<indy21> coco: ça va. fantôme!
<coco>  Ok, t fantôme ou quoi ? :-)
<coco> S'il te plait, send-moi une invitation à abscoco2001 [AT yahoo DOT fr]
<coco> ..
<indy21> heu...j'ai pas de client pour messenger
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-24
<ariabbaS> *en plein release party a Ngaoundere
<abdoulaziz> je suis le meilleur
<djony> abdoulaziz:  Bjr Abdoul
<ariabbaS> abdoulaziz: moi aussi
<kvlpilote> oui  kvlpilote est la
<ongolaBoy> bonjour à vous :)
<ongolaBoy> bon après midi ariabbaS kvlpilote abdoulaziz djony ;)
<ongolaBoy> si vous avez des questions n'hésitez pas !!
<kvlpilote> merci @ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> de rien
<kvlpilote> A partir de ma clé j'installe la version 14.04 sans la rendre bootable?
<ongolaBoy> il faudrait la rendre bootable pour que tu puisses l'employer
<ongolaBoy> il y a un outil graphique dans ubuntu pour cela
<kvlpilote> ok
<kvlpilote> pas de probleme
<abdoulaziz> kvlpilote comment l'installer sans la rendre boutable
<ongolaBoy> abdoulaziz: pourquoi vouloir «installer» sans rendre bootable ? comment vas-tu utiliser la distribution ubuntu qui s'y trouve ?
<kvlpilote> non sa maniere de parler etait comme si on pouvait deja installer sans booter
<ariabbaS> .
<ariabbaS> kvlpilote: pour creer la cle bootable utlise l outils usb-disk-creator
<ariabbaS> ;)
<abdoulaziz> ariabbaS je n'arrive pas a me inscrire à Launchpad .on me demande de verifier mon @Email
<ongolaBoy> abdoulaziz: quel est le problème exact quand tu veux donc «vérifier ton email» ?
<abdoulaziz> ongolaBoy meme ici sa ne marche pas .j'ai meme créé un nouveau compte.
<ongolaBoy> quel est le problème exact ? l'erreur exacte que tu reçois ?
<septox> .
<coco1> ..
<coco1>  indy21: Pas besoin du client natif messenger lorsque tu as un client de messagerie instantanée comme Pidgin ou Gajim non ? :-D
#ubuntu-cm 2014-05-25
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-18
<ariabbas> .
<coco11> ..
<coco1> ..
<ongolaBoy> bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-19
<indy21> hi.
<ongolaBoy> hello
<indy21> ongolaBoy: j'utilise le dépot du BACGL pour une petite démo pour mon cours. :-)
<IzaneFG> :)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ok.. j'ai du supprimer certaines choses du dépôt par manque d'espace disque
<indy21> ongolaBoy: l'archi i386 par exemple ? :-)
<indy21> ongolaBoy: mais pas souci. juste les concepts de gestion de paquets. (apt-get, apt-cache, apt-file, etc...)
<ongolaBoy> oui, pour ubuntu, j'ai viré i386
<indy21> ongolaBoy: du coup pour jessie c'est seulement amd64
<ongolaBoy> oui, exactement
<ongolaBoy> mais je continue à gérer officieusement miroir.uninet.cm
<ongolaBoy> et j'y ai aussi démarré jessie ;)
<ongolaBoy> et dessus c'est 32 et 64 bits
<indy21> lol
<indy21> dommage qu'il n'y ait personne pour faire relayer l'info et encourager l'utilisation.
 * indy21 avait que jessie avait systemd par défaut. DDL!
#ubuntu-cm 2015-05-23
<coco11> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-25
<Ndintendo> hello tout le monde!
<ongolaBoy> Ndintendo: hello
<ongolaBoy> désolé.. je n'étais pas à côté :)
<ongolaBoy> tu pourras poser tes questions ici également
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-26
<swell> bjr ici
#ubuntu-cm 2016-05-27
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2017-05-26
<MattgyverLee> Salut tous, je viens de recevoir un message disant que mon membership à https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cm-users est presque perimé.
<ongolaBoy> MattgyverLee: c'est la plateforme launchpad ... je vais renouveller mais ça ne supprime pas de la mailing-list qui est le plus important
<ongolaBoy> MattgyverLee: c'est la plateforme launchpad ... je vais renouveller mais ça ne supprime pas de la mailing-list qui est le plus important
<MattgyverLee> Merci, j'imaginais que c'etait le cas.
#ubuntu-cm 2018-05-26
<cacty> ..
<qwebirc5298> #cmnog
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: hum...  .. Bonjour :D
<indy21> bonjour. :-)
<ongolaBoy> j'ai oublié d'enregistrer mon compte youtube pour le streaming
<ongolaBoy> je dois encore attendre 24h :(
<indy21> oh dommage. :-(
<ongolaBoy> mais j'ai hangout :)
<ongolaBoy> donc si tu veux ..
<ongolaBoy> je t'invite
<indy21> sans souci.
<ongolaBoy> indy21: invitation envoyée
<indy21> ongolaBoy: petit souci avec ublock. tu peux réessayer ?
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> indy21: invitation envoyée
<indy21> Bonjour à Nacer. :-)
<murAuFYde> .
<ongolaBoy> indy21: est-ce que tu entends/voit ceux qui discutent en salle ?
<indy21> oui oui.
<indy21> intéressante conversation sur l'accès aux données personnelles. :-))
<ongolaBoy> ok; tant mieux :)
<qwebirc85568> @ongolaBoy merci de me rappeler cmt on change son pseudo. sa fait une eternité
<ongolaBoy> lien de participation https://hangouts.google.com/call/-IrJr7KfGtUjWcuGzQwmAAEI
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc85568: /nick ;)
<ongolaBoy> qwebirc85568: c'est toi qui vient d'entrer sur hangout ?
 * indy21 entend correctement ce que vous dites. :-)
<Akhenaton> Je ne suis pas bien notre etudiant la
<ongolaBoy> il était loin
<Akhenaton> il peux parler plus fort
<Akhenaton> Qui est arrivé la?
<indy21> :-))
<Akhenaton> ah c'est cedric
<ongolaBoy> yep :)
<Akhenaton> on cherche le gombon
<ongolaBoy> :D
<Akhenaton> le gar s'est reconverti
<indy21> Mes salutations à Sylvain. :-)
<ongolaBoy> ok ;)
<Akhenaton> rodrigue et cedric doivent offrir le pot a la fin ce sont les nouveaux banquiers
<ongolaBoy> je transmettrai
<Akhenaton> Les gars je suis au bureau je ne pourrais pas me presenter mais je pense bcp dentre vous me connaissent
<indy21> FredericK de heketi que je vois là ?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<Akhenaton> le grand septox
<Akhenaton> Pardon passer lui le bonjour de ma part
<Akhenaton> meme comme il m'a bondit a douala
<Akhenaton> Le point d'echange de douala est logé chez camtel
<indy21> ongolaBoy: on va aussi remplacer iptables : https://lwn.net/Articles/747551/ :-)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ouais .. j'avais vu
<ongolaBoy> :)
<septox> on prends la parole cmt ?
 * indy21 est un peu perdu. peut-on rappeler le sujet de la discussion pour Brice qui vient d'arriver ? 
<shakatheo> salut à tous
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: https://hangouts.google.com/call/-IrJr7KfGtUjWcuGzQwmAAEI
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: coupe ton micro
<Nemesis> Devons nous suivre ou prendre du temps de maturer dans l'IT ?
<Akhenaton> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orchestration_informatique
<Akhenaton> https://digitools.io/MagDigital/orchestration-informatique-performance-cloud-management-platform/
 * indy21 pense à aux discussions avec JF. cc ongolaBoy :-)
<indy21> Resources Fees calculator by AFRINIC : https://t.co/VrdXwUKvNj
 * ongolaBoy est ravi d'avoir toutes ces personnes en ligne ou physiquement
<Akhenaton> C'est cool de savoir ceci. https://preview.afrinic.net/membership-cost#calculator
<Akhenaton> https://blockchainfrance.net/decouvrir-la-blockchain/c-est-quoi-la-blockchain/
<Akhenaton> merci de partager le lien pour les AS
<ongolaBoy> visualisation des AS (IPv4 / IPv6 ) http://labs.apnic.net/vizas/index.html
<ongolaBoy> adressage IPv6 à Yaoundé https://wiki.auf.org/wikiteki//ZAC/Yaound%C3%A9/IPv6
<ongolaBoy> pour l'AUF
<ongolaBoy> liste de discussion des policies à AFRINIC https://lists.afrinic.net/pipermail/rpd/
<ongolaBoy> Certification IPv6 : https://certi6.io/
<ongolaBoy> indy21: désolé je n'étais pas devant mon ordi :(
 * indy21 doit y aller. les contraintes du GMT. :-)
<ongolaBoy> merci à tous
<Nemesis> (y)
#ubuntu-cm 2019-05-24
<cacty> Shalom les gars,
<cacty> Des idées de SE libres pour smartphones ?
<cacty> Je dois libérer (accès similaires à ceux que j'ai sous notebook) mon phone.
#ubuntu-cm 2020-05-20
<marco38> hello
#ubuntu-cm 2020-05-22
<tnjulius> Bonjour IzaneFG et ongolaboy
<ongolaboy> tnjulius: salut
<tnjulius> J'espère que vous vous portez bien en cette période difficile.
<tnjulius> Il y a un bon engouement pour la Release Party en ligne, sur la mailinglist.
<tnjulius> Ce serait bien de fixer une date d'échange, pour organiser cela.
<ongolaboy> j'ai vu tes propositions
<ongolaboy> je suis ouvert à tout
<ongolaboy> j'attends de lire d'autres avant de réagir :)
<IzaneFG> Tiens! Je n'avais pas jetter un oeil ici depuis
<IzaneFG> :)
